# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  ahhhhh c'est nouveau ca????

## pascaleschmidt

Bon, je vais être franche des le debut: je mets rarement des accents quand je tape a l'ordi et voila!!! Oui oui je sais si je fais ci ou si je fais ca ca serait super facile de mettre les accents mais enfin bref..... 

Ca serait intéressant de créer notre propre petite ile ici... enfin j'espère que ca ne restera pas un monologue...

----------


## GramChop

Je souhaite que je comprenais plus français. Pour l'instant, je vais juste faire confiance Google Translate. :)

----------


## cassidain

> Je souhaite que je comprenais plus français. Pour l'instant, je vais juste faire confiance Google Translate. :)



Unfortunately, Missy, we're not allowed here. "personnes dont la langue maternelle est le français"

----------


## GramChop

> Unfortunately, Missy, we're not allowed here. "personnes dont la langue maternelle est le français"




Alors que je ne suis pas né de parler français, si je promets d'écrire en français seulement puis-je rester?

----------


## cassidain

> Alors que je ne suis pas né de parler français, si je promets d'écrire en français seulement puis-je rester?



you will have to ask the powers that be...

----------


## stbartshopper

Me no speak French well!

----------


## elgreaux

> Me no speak French well!



what a tasteless remark!

----------


## GramChop

> Me no speak French well!



This is where the MFR (Mark Forums Read) button will serve you well, Hopper.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

ok everyone lets just have a good time and try to practice french speaking here.... not sure whose idea this was but lets turn this into a fun experience!

----------


## JEK

Our webmaster said he had numerous requests to create the Forum, so here it is!

----------


## andynap

We need an English forum too. :eagerness:

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Bravo pour le webmaster!!!

----------


## cassidain

> ok everyone lets just have a good time and try to practice french speaking here.... not sure whose idea this was but lets turn this into a fun experience!



Donc, Madame, nous Américains, nous serions les bienvenues ici ?

----------


## GramChop

> ok everyone lets just have a good time and try to practice french speaking here.... not sure whose idea this was but lets turn this into a fun experience!



Merci, Pascale.  Je suis ici pour apprendre, s'il vous plaît.

----------


## T3

> ok everyone lets just have a good time and try to practice french speaking here.... not sure whose idea this was but lets turn this into a fun experience!



Mon aéroglisseur est plein d'anguilles.

----------


## Islander

Belle initiative.... 

Forum pour les Français -> ç "cédille" (probablement faisable sur un clavier MacBook américain). :) Les Frankais que nous sommes apprécient.

J'eusse simplement espérer que les mêmes "maîtres du web" prissent leurs responsabilités dans tous les domaines....y compris le principe de base de la démocratie française, à savoir: Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité. L'article 19 de la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, dont la France a été un membre fondateur, n'est malheureusement pas toujours respecté sur cet espace de discussion. les Maîtres règnent en monarchie absolue. Ceux qui savent, savent. Qui va modérer en Français ?

Ah au fait: DUDH, Art. 19:

« Tout individu a droit à la liberté d’opinion et d’expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas être inquiété pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de répandre, sans considérations de frontières, les informations et les idées par quelque moyen d’expression que ce soit. »

Mais bon, c'est très Français tout ça, pas forcément américain. 

On va s'éclater Pascale !

----------


## cassidain

> On va s'éclater Pascale !



*séclater* [eklate] verbe pronominal
■ fam. Éprouver un violent plaisir (dans une activité).

Faut pas oublier les virgules.

----------


## Islander

> Donc, Madame, nous Américains, nous serions les bienvenues ici ?



Oui le plaisir d'enfin pouvoir s'exprimer en Français sur un forum qui traite à 100% d'une île française. Les Français parlent aux Français disait Charles de Gaule.

Et en plus.....il va m'apprendre le Français maintenant ! Le coup de la virgule....... Vraiment, on aura tout vu.

Bon, alors leçon numéro 1 pour les donneurs de leçon (qui se reconnaitront) : on s'assure d'abord d'avoir raison avant de critiquer.

"Le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin", t'as déjà entendu ça, mon vieux ? La règle est valable en Suisse aussi.

Donc, Madame, nous Américains, nous serions les bienvenus ici ?

 :Devil Laughing: 

Tout ça est bien évidement *pour rire*, tout est dans la nuance d'usage.... et ce qu'on en fait !

----------


## cassidain

Une virgule, un "e". il n'y a pas de quoi en faire tout un plat, cher Monsieur.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

J'ai décidé en solidarité de mettre des accents.... tu vois Islander j'ai été tellement émue par ta prose.... T'emballes pas car ca sera pas perfection au départ.....

----------


## elgreaux

C’est comme l’idée en France de supprimer l’accent circonflexe sur les milliers des mots. Comment tu peux savoir la différence entre Jeûne et Jeune. Ou sur et sûr. Où est Bernard Pivot quand on a besoin de lui?

----------


## GramChop

> Belle initiative.... 
> 
> Forum pour les Français -> ç "cédille" (probablement faisable sur un clavier MacBook américain). :) Les Frankais que nous sommes apprécient.
> 
> J'eusse simplement espérer que les mêmes "maîtres du web" prissent leurs responsabilités dans tous les domaines....y compris le principe de base de la démocratie française, à savoir: Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité. L'article 19 de la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme, dont la France a été un membre fondateur, n'est malheureusement pas toujours respecté sur cet espace de discussion. les Maîtres règnent en monarchie absolue. Ceux qui savent, savent. Qui va modérer en Français ?
> 
> Ah au fait: DUDH, Art. 19:
> 
> «* Tout individu a droit à la liberté d’opinion et d’expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas être inquiété pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de répandre, sans considérations de frontières, les informations et les idées par quelque moyen d’expression que ce soit.* »
> ...



As my Grandmother would say, "Say it, if you must, but be kind."  Je suis désolé, je ne sais pas comment le dire en français.

----------


## Islander

GramChop:

Si tu dois le dire, dis-le, mais gentiment. (Ce qui a été fait :))

----------


## GramChop

> GramChop:
> 
> Si tu dois le dire, dis-le, mais gentiment. (Ce qui a été fait :))



Merci, je vais certainement utiliser à nouveau cette citation.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

J'aimerai penser que tous sont bienvenus...enfin les mal lunés peut être pas trop...

----------


## cassidain

> J'aimerai penser que tous sont bienvenus...enfin les mal lunés peut être pas trop...



Pascale, vous êtes une source inépuisable de nouvelles expressions. :)

luné, e* [⁠l⁠y⁠n⁠e⁠] ADJ  être bien/mal luné to be in a good/bad mood  comment est-elle lunée ce matin ? what sort of a mood is she in this morning?

----------


## Islander

This expression refers to the moon (la lune) and its phases. "Etre mal luné(e)" means that the moon has a negative effect on the person, resulting in a bad mood (or sometimes bad behavior).

"Se lever du pied gauche" has a similar meaning.... (Literally: get up on the left foot) (In English: get up on the wrong side of bed?), basically having a bad day and being grumpy.

----------


## cassidain

Merci, mon ami
Oui, to get up on the wrong side of the bed.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Je suis ravie de vous faire découvrir des nouveautés! Entre Islander et tous les francophones du coin on se fendra bien la pipe!!!

----------


## cassidain

Ça continue:

− _Emploi pronom. réfl. indir., pop.__Se fendre la pêche, la pipe.Rire aux éclats.Les mômes ils se fendaient bien la gueule de l'entendre encore brailler (Céline, Mort à crédit,1936, p. 627).♦ Rire à se fendre les mâchoires. Rire à se disloquer les mâchoires. Lapoulle en riait à se fendre les mâchoires (Zola, Débâcle,1892, p. 82).

Merci, Madame ! À propos, ici, on va se tutoyer, ou on va se vouvoyer ?


_

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Je suis plutôt quelqu'un qui préfère le tutoiement...

----------


## GramChop

> Je suis ravie de vous faire découvrir des nouveautés! Entre Islander et tous les francophones du coin on se fendra bien la pipe!!!



Ceci est le plus amusant que j'ai jamais eu à l'école.  :Very Drunk:

----------


## elgreaux

surtout avec un mot comme "pipe" - il faut faire attention, n'est-ce pas Pascale?

----------


## GramChop

> surtout avec un mot comme "pipe" - il faut faire attention, n'est-ce pas Pascale?



I wondered about the use of the word pipe in that phrase.  I chalked it up to the french expressions that are SO literal, for example: "faire du lèche-vitrine".

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Tu sais on abordera tout genre de discussions donc s'il nous arrive de discuter telle pipe... nous le ferons.... :Music2:  Car il y a aussi "nom d'une pipe" que mon père aimait me dire quand je faisais une connerie ou deux....

----------


## Islander

Oui il faut faire attention avec le mot "pipe", mais il parait qu'on apprend toujours les gros mots d'abord....

Sinon, il y a aussi "casser sa pipe"....-> get hurt

ou 

"par tête de pipe"..... -> by the number of heads

Par exemple: une addition à l'Esprit, c'est minimum 150 euros par tête de pipe...!

----------


## cassidain

> Par exemple: une addition à l'Esprit, c'est minimum 150 euros _par tête de pipe_...!



 :thumb up:   Encore une nouvelle expression


French

English

*par tête de pipe* _loc adv_
_populaire (par personne)_
per person _adv_

----------


## GramChop

Fascinating!   Thanks for this, Cass and Islander.   Oops...Merci pour ça.

----------


## didierb

Je me suis bien poilé en lisant ces premiers échanges ;-)
Toujours les mêmes qui titillent nos ami(e)s anglophones!

----------


## cassidain

Ici on apprend le français pas tout à fait standard.


*POILER (SE)*, verbe pronom.


_Pop.__ S'amuser, rire. Synon. se bidonner, se marrer.Les mômes si y a un truc qui les fait se poiler c'est bien de dire merde-pipi-caca-con-cul. Pas compliqué (E. Hanska, La Mauvaise Graine, 1978, p.48 ds Cellard-Rey 1980).Rem. Var. graph. se poêler: Il est resté deux bonnes heures entièrement enfoui, coincé dans le milieu de la mare, un purin énorme! mouvant, floconnant, prodigieux!... Tous les croquants des abords ils se poêlaient à se casser les côtes(Céline, Mort à crédit, 1936, p.480). Se poèler (Esn. 1966).
Prononc.: [pwale], (il) poile [pwal].  Étymol. et Hist. 1893 se poiler ou se poèler «se tordre de rire, s'amuser follement» (d'apr. Esn.); 1901 poilant «amusant» (Bruant). Prob. dér. de poil*; v. FEW t.8, p.513; cf. aussi époilant att. ds le même sens (dep. 1889 ds Esn., 1893 Willy, Bains de sons, p.121, encore en 1920 ds Proust, Guermantes 1, p.84).  Bbg.Nyrop (K.) Ling. et hist. des moeurs. Paris, 1934, pp.239-247.
_

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Au point ou on en est il faut se tutoyer....

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Les courageux qui entrent dans notre petit "patelin" ici sur le St Barts forum seront tous et toutes tutoyes.... patelin.... Cass tu traduis???

----------


## cassidain

"patelin" dans ton (tu vois, je te tutoie) contexte veut dire "communauté", je pense, à moins que tu ne veuilles qu'il a un sens péjoratif...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Ellen relax...tu sais tres bien que le francais, le vrai,  parle comme ca....  Bienque je me demande si "se fendre la pipe" n'est pas plus provencal qu'autre chose... Cass???

----------


## pascaleschmidt

non un patelin est en general une petite ville ou village ou quartier... un bled: ca c'est péjoratif...

----------


## cassidain

> non un patelin est en general une petite ville ou village ou quartier... un bled: ca c'est péjoratif...



Oui, j'ai compris ça. J'ai imaginé que tu voulais employer le mot dans un sens abstrait...c'est-à-dire un village numérique, une communauté.

----------


## elgreaux

> non un patelin est en general une petite ville ou village ou quartier... un bled: ca c'est péjoratif...




"bled" est vraiment péjoratif ou plutôt argot?

----------


## pascaleschmidt

en general quand tu parles de qulequ'un "habitant dans ce bled" c'est pas positif.... si tu parles avec un linguiste c'est un vieux mot mais applique au temps moderne c'est utilise plus en insulte qu'autre chose.... Ca peut etre argot et pejoratif non?

----------


## elgreaux

> en general quand tu parles de qulequ'un "habitant dans ce bled" c'est pas positif.... si tu parles avec un linguiste c'est un vieux mot mais applique au temps moderne c'est utilise plus en insulte qu'autre chose.... Ca peut etre argot et pejoratif non?



Oui... argot et péjoratif à la fois c'est possible... c'est bien de savoir si on doit utiliser un mot ou pas.... apparemment le mot bled a des origins arab...

----------

